# Praying Mantis



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I was checking on our caterpillar crop this afternoon when I noticed a visitor who isn't welcome due to her propensity to eat our preferred guests. Rather than kill her, I opted for the macro lens after moving her to a plant without butterflies or their offspring. Here she is doing some yoga...










As a hunter I can appreciate wanting to keep those knives sharp


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like that first shot. Nice work.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I like the first one best as well but both are excellent.

Griz


----------

